# Tank chipped



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok so just got excited after setting my 75g tank cycling and this morning i noticed a chip right beside the plastic trim on the bottom of my back panel. I called Big Als and they told me it should be ok but I wont to double check here too.



http://imgur.com/E7eld3A




http://imgur.com/hXfoqg1


It's been sitting like this for the last 24hrs i guess and there were no leaks but I took all the water out just till i verify it's safe to go. The chip looks like a transportation issue other than twist/leveling . The piece is about 2-3mm deep and about 6mm wide.

What would you guys suggest .


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you buy the tank from BA?
If its a brand new tank, I'd definitely swap it now, while there's nothing else to compound the issue.

At the very least, your resale value is compromised. At most, who knows how that chip will affect structural integrity down the road. If the option to return and swap exists, i'd exercise it, even if it means the inconvenience of taking the tank physically back to the store.

If not, then just continue to keep an eye on it.

Al.


----------



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought it last week from BA Vaughn and filled it up last nite. But I'm really worried that the chipped sharp side will push on the tempered glass and lead to disaster.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

I would take it back or have a discussion with a big als manager deff its something u may not have noticed when u picked it up 
them telling u to not worry about it is not acceptable . did u hit the tank from when u were transporting the tank .


----------



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't hit the tank as this is obviously caused by hit or installation, the plastic trim however has no damage on it so it leads me to believe it might be factory. You can barely see it as it's right behind the seam and the only way i noticed it was because of the reflection in the trim.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

nismobg said:


> I didn't hit the tank as this is obviously caused by hit or installation, the plastic trim however has no damage on it so it leads me to believe it might be factory. You can barely see it as it's right behind the seam and the only way i noticed it was because of the reflection in the trim.


A hit hard enough to fracture the glass would certainly have cracked the plastic trim. That trim is not very strong. Take it back. It is a new tank and was manufactured with a defect.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would return it for sure.

It probably won't effect the tank seal, but resale would be as someone mentioned and if you ever handle it or happen to reach around it, it is a sharp hazard.

Return it for sure


----------



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

Quick Update .

I went to BA and got my tank exchanged for another 75g. It has a mini chip outside on the short panel next to the front panel but i think its very minor so it wont make any difference. It has a poor caulking job too as the same panel has 1 mm space between and the caulk goes only half way thru...... I wont be buying any more Marineland products, but you get what you payed for.

Should i get some silicon and fill the gap or just leave it as is.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would return the tank and buy a Miracles tank. Tanks with chips tend to crack from where its chipped at some point. Plus the poor caulking job is another worry.

If you exchange it again make sure you inspect it at the store this time before bringing it home. Save yourself a lot of hassle.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with Y2.. any defect in glass can propagate into a crack, even after years with no obvious issues from it. If you ever wanted to sell it later on, any defect would seriously compromise the price or perhaps make it impossible to sell. And lousy caulking is just not acceptable.

I would return it and get a better brand, and inspect every inch before taking it home. Make them take it out of the packaging.. and make them load it too.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

exchange it again and inspect very very very closely before taking the next one.

You can not just add silicone as silicone doesn't stick to silicone so it won't help at all if you just add some.

I wonder if they just gave you the same tank back?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Call them, return the tank, any issues throw it through their windows  (don't actually lol). But seriously, call them and speak with the manager, they should replace it for you. I just hope you only filled it with water and didn't go all out on the tank yet.


----------



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I know you all love pics so here are some, if I can fix this myself I prefer doing it, if it needs fixing at all. And there is little blurry pic of the little chip,it is outside and about 4mm big and no more than 1mm deep.



http://imgur.com/qvUT2LS




http://imgur.com/xZg8jaI




http://imgur.com/yWMocZc




http://imgur.com/QG7qsV1


You will notice how they applied the silicon on the glass edge , looks like rushed job and no QC at all.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Of course the choice is yours, but if I paid my money for a brand new tank, I would expect it to be perfect. I would not accept any kind of glass damage under any circumstances.

All my tanks were used. I've never had a brand new one. Some had cracks I repaired, most needed resealing, but not one had a chip in it. I would not have taken one with a chip unless I planned to replace the chipped pane for some other reason anyway.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

nismobg said:


> ...if I can fix this myself I prefer doing it, if it needs fixing at all. And there is little blurry pic of the little chip,it is outside and about 4mm big and no more than 1mm deep...
> 
> You will notice how they applied the silicon on the glass edge , looks like rushed job and no QC at all.


NEW tank = NEW product = no issues

Return it for a better tank.

If you don't mind fixing things right after you buy them then go used and save half the cost. If I buy new I expect it to be free of manufacturer's defects. 75G of water in your house can do a lot of damage.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

even the smallest flaw can cut you really bad, or your kids if you have them


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I can vouch for that. One used tank I got cut me quite badly when I picked it up one time. It had been patched so that it was water tight, and I knew that, but it was done in a way that left some bare glass edge open. It should have been covered with silicone, but it wasn't. I had to replace that whole pane.

I've also been cut by a small chip on the corner of another tank. It was very minor, and I used emery cloth to smooth it out so it won't cut me again, but I keep an eye on it, because it IS a weak spot and might some day crack from this chip.

It's up to you what you do, but I truly can't see the logic in keeping a new tank that is not in perfect condition.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The other option is to take the tank, at a reduced price. Someone will, if not you. Likely the manufacturer will replace the tank and not take back the old one. A friend acquired a free 350 gallon Oceanic from a friend who received the new tank with a cracked trim piece. Oceanic sent a new replacement tank without expecting the first one back.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

BillD said:


> The other option is to take the tank, at a reduced price. Someone will, if not you. Likely the manufacturer will replace the tank and not take back the old one. A friend acquired a free 350 gallon Oceanic from a friend who received the new tank with a cracked trim piece. Oceanic sent a new replacement tank without expecting the first one back.


WOW...that's a sweet deal!

I'll take the chipped one, if that happens in this case...lol
Somehow I doubt BA would ever be a party to that, but again I don't know miracle's customer satisfaction policy.

Al.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

it is highly unlikely that the chipped tank that was returned to the store will be returned to the manufacturer, just as leakers aren't. they are sold off at a discount. I have bought several tanks from BA's over the years that were returned to the store because they leaked. It is too costly to RTV a tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That makes sense. I used to work in a warehouse, eons ago and did defects and returns, among other tasks. Every company differs with return policy, but most require you to get authorization first and if the item is large or heavy, it's not unusual that they ask for the item to be destroyed. It is not worth the shipping to take it back, and there is a certain amount of 'honor' involved. If the company that replaced an item or gave credit for an item later finds out the 'destroyed' item was resold, they may cease doing business with that vendor in future.

Don't know about aquariums specifically, but it makes sense they would not want to pay to ship a defective one back. Not worth taking it apart to fix it either, even if shipping was not an issue. The labour alone would be prohibitively costly.


----------



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok so another quick update:

Sorry for the wait but I was waiting on a reply from Marineland, by lady named Kathy , she recommended me after seeing the pics that the tank should be replaced.

Now I have no idea how this will be done anytime soon as I don't have the proper transportation at the moment. If anyone is willing to go with me the gas and the beer is on me. Islington/401 to Vaughn Mills


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Where do you have to go ?


----------



## nismobg (Jun 7, 2013)

The BA next to Vaughn Mills


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Might be able to help you out with that - did you have an idea when you'd like to go ?


----------

